# Should my new bike frame look like this?



## Kbrook (14 Jan 2015)

Just been delivered today. New Rose CGF 3100, brand new colour scheme described as Matt UD carbon and blue.
Out of the box immediately saw that the black bits are extremely patchy, someone confirm that this isn't right bearing in mind the bike is £2000.

Just want opinions before I ring them





Just been deli


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jan 2015)

That looks terrible!


----------



## si_c (14 Jan 2015)

Looks pretty shocking, I'd get in touch with them if it were me.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2015)

That's normal for UD carbon. It's not got a cosmetic top weave. Supposed to be like that.

Bit marmite if you ask me.


----------



## Globalti (14 Jan 2015)

I've seen it plenty of times on carbon frames where the weave isn't visible. Don't know why it happens or what it's called. Send them a photo and ask for an explanation but I'm sure it's OK.


----------



## derrick (14 Jan 2015)

That looks awful. i would not be happy with that,


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2015)

That's normal for Matt UD carbon


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2015)

See finish difference here 

http://www.yoeleo.com/weave


----------



## Kbrook (14 Jan 2015)

Thanks fossyant, I should have done more research suppose it's my fault. It's going back because it looks crap.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2015)

Oh heck. It's a marmite type finish. Not one for me. They are often painted matt to give a uniform finish.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2015)

That is what it should look like, just get it out and a bit mucky, no-one will notice.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jan 2015)

Yes it should. Look on it as a beautiful black marble finish . (There is an explanation of why on the _Canyon_ website, somewhere).


----------



## derrick (14 Jan 2015)

If you are not happy with it.
http://www.canyon.com/en/shop/information/warranty.html


----------



## bianchi1 (14 Jan 2015)

A few of the pics on line confirm that's what it's meant to look like












Personally I don't mind it.....I bet it's good and stiff and rides like a dream....and that's more important than if you think it looks pretty?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2015)

Yeah just ride it at night time


----------



## Kbrook (14 Jan 2015)

Thanks all, bianchi1 have you a link to those photos. Going to sleep on it.


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2015)

Kbrook said:


> Going to sleep on it



That might void the warranty


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Jan 2015)

I think it looks ace. I prefer materials showing off their qualities and imperfections. Sorry you are disappointed.

PS, I dont suppose you are the first customer to have a wobble about the finish


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jan 2015)

derrick said:


> If you are not happy with it.
> http://www.canyon.com/en/shop/information/warranty.html


It's a Rose 
There have been previous threads about this - I've got a Rose Xeon, and it has similar makings - the result of the manufacturing process. You will find this on most matt UD carbon frames, from various brands. Here is a statement from Canyon in answer to someone who posted about this on Road CC. The light really does change the way it looks

" Extraordinary surface design on black carbon frames
Canyon uses an innovative manufacturing method and coating process which guarantees a direct view of the carbon fibres on every bicycle frame. This is how we make the carbon fibre lay-up visible and every chassis therefore gets its own unique finish. Depending on the angle of the light shining on the frame, the appearance of this finish can change. This does not represent a flaw in the frame or its outer coating"


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2015)

That's what happens when you go for (matt) black


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jan 2015)

It'll melt the first time it goes near water so enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> That's what happens when you go for (matt) black


It's not black - it's a beautiful marbled dark grey


----------



## Globalti (14 Jan 2015)

I'd be tempted to paint it.... imagine that in Celeste or a lovely pale green or powder blue.... mmmmm....


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> It's not black - it's a beautiful marbled dark grey


Except the OP doesn't like beautiful marbled grey  To me it looks dusty in the pics!


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Jan 2015)

Horrible finish IMO.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jan 2015)

Previous thread here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/need-some-advice-frame-finish.167223/


----------



## Kbrook (14 Jan 2015)

Update...... It's growing on me, probably because I now know it's supposed to be like that. I haven't built it up yet so might build it and see what it looks like.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2015)

Be honest its a new bike and you just wanna get on it


----------



## derrick (14 Jan 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> It's a Rose
> There have been previous threads about this - I've got a Rose Xeon, and it has similar makings - the result of the manufacturing process. You will find this on most matt UD carbon frames, from various brands. Here is a statement from Canyon in answer to someone who posted about this on Road CC. The light really does change the way it looks
> 
> " Extraordinary surface design on black carbon frames
> Canyon uses an innovative manufacturing method and coating process which guarantees a direct view of the carbon fibres on every bicycle frame. This is how we make the carbon fibre lay-up visible and every chassis therefore gets its own unique finish. Depending on the angle of the light shining on the frame, the appearance of this finish can change. This does not represent a flaw in the frame or its outer coating"



Maybe they should put that on there web page some where every one can see it, That way people would know what they are getting, but then i think there sales might drop.


----------



## ayceejay (14 Jan 2015)

I posted similar pics a while back showing what I was calling 'bloom' on my Willier (cue Fnaar) I took it to the shop, sent pictures to Italy and had the same response. There will be no structural weakness and this is normal for that finish. What will happen though, if you ever come to sell it, that is the first thing a potential buyer will notice and when you tell him the answers you have received here he will walk away. If you polish the frame a lot more will show up and it will then look less like a blemish.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jan 2015)

I will give you 50 pence for it


----------



## bianchi1 (14 Jan 2015)

Kbrook said:


> Thanks all, bianchi1 have you a link to those photos. Going to sleep on it.



I just googled Rose CGF 3100 and had a look at some images. My Argon 18 has some uncovered carbon bits that look like it. You might grow to like it, after all it's different than most bikes you see out on the road and I think it looks great. 

It's only a matter of time until someone drops something on it or it falls over and gets a huge scratch/scrape on it..then you can obsess about that.

That's what normally happens to me.


----------



## bpsmith (14 Jan 2015)

In the other thread, quoted above, you'll find that I initislly felt the same way about my Bianchi. Mine was mainly uniform with a few area similar to yours. As soon as I looked over it properly, the next morning, I fell in love with it.

Yours is uniformly random and I reckon it looks cool as a result. Enjoy!


----------



## DWiggy (14 Jan 2015)

I think it look quality, I have the same patterns on my bmc carbon forks


----------



## Kbrook (14 Jan 2015)

Decision made, it's going back. Hope the return and refund is hassle free although they did say I would have to pay the postage, which is contrary to their T and Cs .


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jan 2015)

Kbrook said:


> Decision made, it's going back. Hope the return and refund is hassle free although they did say I would have to pay the postage, which is contrary to their T and Cs .


I'd have done the same, I think it looks crap. No matter that the colour doesn't make any difference to the ride and the quality of the bike if you hate looking at it you'll never enjoy owning it and two grand is a big investment. It's a bit like buying a Ferrari and being offered one in beige, you just wouldn't want it.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2015)

Kbrook said:


> Decision made, it's going back. Hope the return and refund is hassle free although they did say I would have to pay the postage, which contrary to their T and Cs .


Did you buy it online or over the phone? If its a distance sale you're entitled to return it under the terms of the distance selling regulations because you don't get the chance to inspect the goods like you would in a shop, and they have to pay the postage too. Don't let them fob you off, it's the law....

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/regulation/distance-selling-regulations


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2015)

UD Carbon is very much a personal preference, some love it, some don't. I like blingy shiny stuff.


----------



## derrick (14 Jan 2015)

As said by some one earlier, Can't have a lot of second hand value.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jan 2015)

derrick said:


> As said by some one earlier, Can't have a lot of second hand value.


Especially when it looks like Stevie Wonder painted it


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jan 2015)

That's a shame, but if you don't like it, you don't like it. Can you swap it for one of the shiny ones? Rose are great bikes. I'm very happy with mine, and no-one has ever commented on the finish other than to admire it.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2015)

Try and look at in natural light and without a flash, you might not see the fibre differences. Can't say it's noticable in any of the club's UD finished bikes, or indeed any other Matt bike I've seen out and about.. If you look closely, then you'll notice.


----------



## Kbrook (14 Jan 2015)

Thanks everyone, it is shame as Ive been waiting over two months. Not ruling out another Rose, maybe the shiny red/black. Bit of a nightmare when I've been looking every day to see when delivery was, it's all packed up ready to go back and I'm now on the wine!!

Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## Kbrook (14 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Try and look at in natural light and without a flash, you might not see the fibre differences. Can't say it's noticable in any of the club's UD finished bikes, or indeed any other Matt bike I've seen out and about.. If you look closely, then you'll notice.


I did look in the natural light, it looks crap. It's probably worse because it's not all over the bike it's in several sections, some parts just look like matte paint. Thanks again, helpful bunch on here.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2015)

Kbrook said:


> I did look in the natural light, it looks crap. It's probably worse because it's not all over the bike it's in several sections, some parts just look like matte paint. Thanks again, helpful bunch on here.



Yeh, if you aren't happy it is a big issue. Worth having a poke about a few bike shops and seeing other frame finishes before selecting another. I love Canyons, but the UD finish might drive me mad.


----------



## derrick (14 Jan 2015)

Kbrook said:


> Thanks everyone, it is shame as Ive been waiting over two months. Not ruling out another Rose, maybe the shiny red/black. Bit of a nightmare when I've been looking every day to see when delivery was, it's all packed up ready to go back and I'm now on the wine!!
> 
> Thanks all for the advice.


If you keep it you will never be happy with it, I think you have made the right choice.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jan 2015)

Can someone tell a thickie like me what UD means


----------



## andyfraser (14 Jan 2015)

Unidirectional. http://www.yoeleo.com/weave


----------



## Kbrook (14 Jan 2015)

Beebo said:


> Can someone tell a thickie like me what UD means


Wish I'd asked that question 2 months ago.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2015)

Sorry to hear you're disappointed with the bike


----------



## MarkF (14 Jan 2015)

Muy horrible! I made the mistake of buying matt black bike, I didn't like it all, but every couple of weeks I wipe it over with WD40 making it a gloss black bike, which I like very much. 

Disclaimer- my bike is aluminium............


----------



## derrick (14 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Muy horrible! I made the mistake of buying matt black bike, I didn't like it all, but every couple of weeks I wipe it over with WD40 making it a gloss black bike, which I like very much.
> 
> Disclaimer- my bike is aluminium............


Strip it down and get it lacquered


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jan 2015)

It's a shame that something costing 2 grand isn't what the customer expected when they took it out the box! I like a bike to look good as well as perform well and if i didn't feel happy with its looks i'd ask for a different bike.


----------



## vickster (15 Jan 2015)

One of the potential pitfalls of buying online sight unseen


----------



## Kbrook (15 Jan 2015)

Update, the bike is on its way back to Germany, Postage free, when they get it they will refund all my money including the original shipping cost. You can't s fairer than that, so don't let my experience put you off. When I got the bike it was well packaged, everything was there, the frame just didn't do it for me. I may well buy another Rose( if they'll let me!)


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jan 2015)

New Rose bikes look Damned ugly to me


----------



## KneesUp (15 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> New Rose bikes look Damned ugly to me


I see what you did there


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Jan 2015)

It's all down to personal taste isn't it.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2015)

I'd want one with some paint or UV resistance clear coat, but that's practical matter rather than one of taste.


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Jan 2015)

Drago said:


> I'd want one with some paint or UV resistance clear coat, but that's practical matter rather than one of taste.


The choice is yours - they're available.


----------



## Luddite Joe (15 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> New Rose bikes look Damned ugly to me



Yeah, they look like they've got scabies.


----------



## SteCenturion (5 Feb 2015)

Rose do an X-Lite CRS in very natty & Patriotic (to us Brits) White//Red/Blue colour scheme which reminds me of the Union Flag which is nice.

Not sure about the top tube that curves down in the middle rather than up though.

Great Spec for the £££, full Ultegra Di2 & Ritchey WCS finishing kit for £2600, decent wheels too.


----------



## S.Giles (6 Feb 2015)

I think I would have done a little basic research into what exactly I was purchasing before laying down £2000!

If, having done my research, I decided that was indeed the bike that best suited my needs, I wouldn't let a visual quirk of the finish put me off.


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Feb 2015)

Matt UD carbon is only one of the finishes available. I prefer it - I don't like their new stripey finishes at all, seems Rose is is just following the herd, sadly.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Feb 2015)

Kbrook said:


> Thanks all, bianchi1 have you a link to those photos. Going to sleep on it.




This would be more comfortable:


----------

